# Life goes on.



## Encolpius

Hello, what Polish idiom do you use in situation when something bad happens but after all "Life goes on"? 
My guess is: Zycie toczy sie dalej. 
Or something different? 
Thanks.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Encolpius said:


> Hello, what Polish idiom do you use in situation when something bad happens but after all "Life goes on"?
> My guess is: Zycie toczy sie dalej.
> Or something different?
> Thanks.


Życie toczy się dalej (remember the diacritics).

Your guess is correct. This is the most used phrase in such circumstances. Actually, i can't recall any other that fits.


----------



## Agiii

It could also be

_Na sth [e.g. na niezdanym egzaminie, na chorobie] życie się nie kończy_ - the expression is used to mean _life has more facets than sth_, but also_ life goes on after sth._


----------



## dn88

Also: "życie biegnie dalej" and "życie płynie dalej."

_"życie biegnie dalej" _— 224,000 results on Google
_"życie toczy się dalej"_ — 95,800 results on Google
_"życie płynie dalej"_ — 56,400 results on Google


----------



## Ben Jamin

dn88 said:


> Also: "życie biegnie dalej" and "życie płynie dalej."
> 
> _"życie biegnie dalej" _— 224,000 results on Google
> _"życie toczy się dalej"_ — 95,800 results on Google
> _"życie płynie dalej"_ — 56,400 results on Google


How many of these are google translations from other languages?
Google is an ureliable source for such statistics, unless you choose the country of origin of the quotations.


----------



## dn88

Ben Jamin said:


> How many of these are google translations from other languages?


No idea, but I can assure you that all three sound natural enough to me.


----------



## Thomas1

Except for "życie toczy się dalej", my other guess was "życie biegnie dalej". In the National Corpus of the Polish Language I've found 36 samples of "życie biegnie" (Podkorpus zrównoważony, PELCRA search engine). Here are some samples:


i ból, odruchy ludzkiej solidarności i nawet współczucie. Bo*życie biegnie* dalej. Terroryzm nie wygaśnie od razu, dramat Czeczenii Polityka




200 dzieciaków codziennie uganiających się za piłką. Ale*życie biegnie* naprzód i niczego nie można być pewnym. Człowieka ciągnie do Gazeta Wrocławska




ostrego podziału na Północ - gdzie rządzi reżim, ale mimo to *życie biegnie* spokojnie, przyjeżdżają polscy archeologowie, turyści - orazSudan: czas bezdechu...



3. posuwać się naprzód, toczyć się
[...]
b) o czasie i zjawiskach odbywających się w czasie
Życie biegnie utartym trybem.
Dzień biegnie za dniem.
_Słownik języka polskiego PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA

I think that, along with "życie toczy się dalej" and "życie biegnie dalej", "życie dalej posuwa się naprzód" is also a good phrase.

As to "życie płynie", maybe it's just me, but I'd say it's it's closer to "życie mija" (life passes) than to "życie toczy się" (probably not much of a difference, but still):


2.- Ty masz długi. Tak... A moje *życie płynie* łatwo i przyjemnie. - W jej głosie jest tyle żalu. NieWysłannik szatana 3. Jak dobrze, że wszystko już jest przeszłością, a obecne *życie płynie* w miarę spokojne. Cieszy się wnuczętami, których ma już małąWróć... 4. Trzeba być współczesnym, Ć la page. Nawet żartuje i podkpiwa, *życie płynie* dalej.Szkice piórkiem : (F...5.W Paryżu spokój, *życie płynie* normalnie. Bombardują wokoło Paryża i na prowincji. ZanudzamSzkice piórkiem : (F...


----------



## dreamlike

I don't think I'm much used to seeing phrases other than "Życie toczy się dalej." in this context, to be quite frank.


----------



## Thomas1

For what it's worth, my first thought was "życie toczy się dalej". I came up with "życie biegnie dalej" spurred by Ben Jamin's comment in post #2.


----------



## Leafka

Maybe 'to nie koniec świata' would also work in such a situation?


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you all. 
There are more possibilities, I was mostly interested in my example.


----------

